# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  -	التظاهر بين الإباحة والتجريم

## د.شيماء عطاالله

ملخص البحث باللغة العربية :

      نتناول في هذا البحث الحق في التظاهر من حيث حدوده وأبعاده والمسئولية الجنائية المرتبطة به. فيعتبر الحق في التظاهر من حقوق الإنسان التي نصت عليها الاتفاقيات الدولية والدساتير وكذلك القوانين. ويعطي هذا الحق إمكانية تجمع الأفراد للمطالبة بحق أو إبداء رأيهم في مسألة سياسية أو الاحتجاج على قرار سياسي. غيره أنه قد ينقلب إلى جريمة تستحق المساءلة الجنائية.
      وترجع أسباب اختيارنا لهذا الموضوع إلى ما شهدته مصرنا الحبيبة مؤخراً من مظاهرات مستمرة ترتب عليها تعطل العمل في بعض الجهات الحكومية وكذلك الاعتداء على الأملاك الخاصة للمواطنين وأيضا ما قام به رجال الشرطة من إصابة بعض المتظاهرين مما ترتب عليه إحداث عاهات مستديمة أو حدوث وفاة للمتظاهرين وتقديم رجال الشرطة بتهمة القتل العمد.
       ويناقش البحث موضوع التظاهر بين الإباحة والتجريم من خلال خطة تتكون من خمسة فصول. عرفنا في الفصل الأول الحق في التظاهر كسبب من أسباب الإباحة وميزناه عن غيره من التجمعات، وفي الفصل الثاني عالجنا القيود الواردة على الحق في التظاهر كسبب من أسباب الإباحة. أما الفصل الثالث فقد خصصناه لدراسة الرقابة على المظاهرات وتفريقها في بعض الحالات والمسئولية الجنائية الناشئة عن ذلك. وخصصنا الفصل الرابع لدراسة الجرائم الواقعة من المتظاهرين في أثناء المظاهرة. وفي نهاية بحثنا كان لزاما أن نفرد فصلا أخيرا هو الفصل الخامس لدراسة استخدام رجال الأمن للسلاح في أثناء المظاهرات من حيث حدوده والمسئولية الجنائية الناشئة عنه.      
      ثم انتهينا إلى أهم النتائج والتي منها على سبيل المثال: 1- تكفل التشريعات المقارنة الحق في التظاهر السلمي بشرط توافر شروط معينة. 2- يشترط قانون تنظيم التظاهر في مصر سبق الحصول على إذن وذلك للسماح للأفراد بممارسة حقهم في التظاهر. 3- تتجه بعض التشريعات إلى تحديد أماكن تسيير المظاهرات والاجتماعات العامة وذلك بهدف الحفاظ على النظام العام. 4- يتعين على المتظاهرين اتباع الضوابط التي فرضها قانون تنظيم التظاهر عند قيامهم بالتعبير عن رأيهم في المظاهرات، فلا يجوز للمشاركين حمل أسلحة أيا كان نوعها.

ملخص البحث باللغة الإنجليزية:

Abstract of research 
"The Right to Demonstrate: the limits between offence and justification"
      At issue in this study, the right to demonstrate in terms of its limits, its extent and criminal liability associated with it. The research considers the right to demonstrate as a part of human rights stipulated in international conventions, the constitutions and the laws as well . This entails the right of gathering and the right of expression which are necessary for the prosperity of every nation.
      The reasons for our choice of this topic is clear because Egypt recently witnessed some massive and sometimes violent demonstrations which caused the downfall of two presidents as well as the attack on the private property of the citizens. Many persons were victim of demonstrations; some are dead and some other are injured among demonstrators and policemen.
       The paper discusses the subject of demonstrations; what is legal and what is not in order to trace the frontiers between the user of right and the offense. To reach this goal, a plan of five chapters is conceived. The first chapter is designed to the definition of the right to demonstrate. The second chapter deals with the restrictions on the right to demonstrate.
The third chapter studies the power of police to disperse the demonstrations. In the fourth chapter, the criminal liability arising out of demonstrations is detailed. In the fifth and final chapter is studied the power of the police to use firearms against demonstrators.
      At the end, important conclusions were drawn, among them; - persons have the right to demonstrate peacefully. It is not an absolute right, it is a qualified right i.e. subject to some restrictions; among them the obligation to notify the planned demonstration to the police many days before, according to the law. – The police may intervene and disperse the demonstration although it was notified in certain cases – The police have the right to use firearms in certain cases. The demonstrators commit certain offences during the demonstrations such as perpetrating violent acts, instigating of violent acts and carrying firearms or objects used or can be used for violent acts.

سنة النشر (2014)
اسم المجلة ( مجلة الفكر القانوني والاقتصادي – كلية الحقوق جامعة بنها)
العدد الثاني عشر – السنة الرابعة 2014 بكلية الحقوق – جامعة بنها

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

- تشكل حرية التجمع السلمي حقا من حقوق الإنسان الأساسية التي قررها الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان، كما أكدها العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية. 

- نتفق مع الرأي الذي يحظر تنظيم مظاهرات داخل المؤسسات العقابية.

- لا تسمح بعض التشريعات المقارنة – مثل القانون المغربي – بتنظيم المظاهرات بالطرق العمومية إلا للأحزاب السياسية والمنظمات النقابية والهيئات والجمعيات المصرح بها بصفة قانونية والتي قدمت لهذا الغرض التصريح المنصوص عليه قانوناً.

- تكفل التشريعات المقارنة الحق في التظاهر السلمي بشرط توافر شروط معينة.

- يختلف الحق في التظاهر عن حرية التجمع أو الاجتماع حيث يخضع الحق في التظاهر للقيود بينما الأصل أن حرية الاجتماع مكفولة حيث الفرض فيها عدم وجود اضطراب أو احتمال اضطراب للأمن العام على خلاف الوضع في المظاهرات. كما يختلف الحق في التظاهر عن المسيرات والتجمهر.

- رفضت المحكمة الإدارية العليا في باريس اعتبار تجمع عدد من الأشخاص مشكلا لتجمهر معاقب عليه، واعتبرته مظاهرة لأنه تم ترتيبه بشكل مسبق كما كان له هدف يتعلق بالحريات العامة. أما التجمهر فهو تجمع لبعض الأشخاص في الطريق العام أو الأماكن العامة يعرض الأمن والنظام العام للخطر.

- يشترط قانون تنظيم التظاهر في مصر سبق الحصول على إذن وذلك للسماح للأفراد بممارسة حقهم في التظاهر.

- تتجه بعض التشريعات إلى تحديد أماكن تسيير المظاهرات والاجتماعات العامة وذلك بهدف الحفاظ على النظام العام.

- يسمح قانون تنظيم التظاهر المصري في بعض الحالات بالخروج على شرط الاخطار السابق على المظاهرة وذلك في حالة ما إذا قام المحافظ المختص بتحديد أماكن معينة يمكن للمتظاهرين التظاهر فيها.

- تعاقب بعض التشريعات على تنظيم مظاهرة بدون إخطار سابق يقدم للجهات المختصة قانونا.

- حدد قانون تنظيم التظاهر المصري حدود مكانية يتعين على المتظاهرين عدم الوقوف فيها، ويرجع ذلك إلى أهمية هذه الأماكن بما تحتويه من مستندات تخص الدولة.

- يتعين إقامة التوازن بين حرية الطلاب داخل الحرم الجامعي في ممارسة الأنشطة الطلابية والتعبير عن أرائهم والحفاظ على النظام العام وحسن سير النظام داخل الجامعة كمرفق عام.

- لرجل الشرطة – وفقاً للقانون الإنجليزي للأمن العام – أن يصدر أمراً بحظر المسيرة لمدة ثلاثة أشهر، إذا تبين له أن فرض شروط معينة على المسيرة لا يكفي للحيلولة دون إحداث اضطراب بالأمن العام.

- لرجل الضبط القضائي – وفقا للقانون الفرنسي – سلطة تحديد خط سير المظاهرة، وبصفة خاصة إذا كان خط سير المظاهرة المحدد من قبل المنظمين لها يترتب عليه إخلال بالأمن والنظام العام.

- يلتزم وزير الداخلية أو من ينيبه وفقا للقانون المصري بشأن تنظيم التظاهر الصادر في سنة 2013 بأن يخطر الجهات المعنية بمطالب المتظاهرين قبل بدء المظاهرات.

- تختص قوات الأمن بتأمين المظاهرات من حيت الحفاظ على سلامة المشاركين فيها وكذلك تأمين الممتلكات العامة والخاصة من أعمال التخريب التي قد تحدث أثناء المظاهرات.

- يسمح القانون الفرنسي بوضع كاميرات فيديو للحماية la vidéoprotection في الشوارع والأماكن العامة. ونظراً لما تمثله المظاهرات وحالات الشغب من خطورة على الأمن العام وعلى سلامة الأفراد وصيانة المال العام والخاص، فإن المادة 252-6 قد نصت على أنه من حق ممثل الدولة في المحافظات أو مدير الأمن في العاصمة أن يأمر بتسليم الأشخاص المشار إليهم في المادة 251-2 تصريحاً مؤقتاً بوضع كاميرات الفيديو بدون سبق الحصول على موافقة من اللجنة الخاصة بكاميرات الحماية. 

المؤلف : دكتورة / شيماء عبدالغني عطاالله

----------

